
Air pollution may be damaging 'every organ in the body’ - kieranmaine
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/ng-interactive/2019/may/17/air-pollution-may-be-damaging-every-organ-and-cell-in-the-body-finds-global-review
======
vanderZwan
Does anyone know of any air filter methods that also demand very little
resources?

I've been looking air purifiers in the shops, but when I see how many Watts
most of them use on an hourly basis, and imagine running them 24 hours a day,
it makes me wonder if there are any alternatives.

Would growing a lot of plants help perhaps?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Several of my friends in Beijing have switched from portable air purifiers
(e.g. IQAir HealthPro 250) to air purifiers that are attached to a window via
a wide, flexible pipe.

These have a few advantages over traditional air purifiers:

1) No CO2 build-up.

Although all your windows are still shut, you're still pulling in fresh air
from the outside via the hole in the window where the air purifier is
installed. With traditional air purifiers, you need to open your windows for
~20 mins every 12 hours, to replenish your oxygen supply, but this also brings
in pollutants.

2) All air entering the apartment is filtered.

Because the installed air purifier is pulling in air from the outside, and not
just filtering air that's already in the apartment, it creates positive air
pressure. This means that, where there are small areas with air leakage (e.g.
suspended ceilings, cavities around heating units, imperfect seals on outside
door), air is pushed out of the apartment, instead of polluting air being
pulled in.

3) Single large unit for the whole apartment, instead of one unit per room.

I guess that, due to these advantages, the total amount of air that these
purifiers need to pump in a day is much less than the regular ones. I haven't
verified this. But our friends' installed units are definitely less noisy than
5 x IQAir machines.

~~~
zelos
Reading this post makes me feel like I'm living in some kind of dystopian
scifi novel. One interesting side effect of the recent Extinction Rebellion
protests that stopped all traffic in large parts of London is how much more
aware of the sheer volume of ICE traffic I am now, and how unbelievable it now
feels that we allow it.

